# Beacon   28

## F4EQE

2/  24   

 28.222.5
 450 
 GP R-7000 

http://ewwa.free.fr

----------


## DL8RCB

> 2/  24


*QTH locator: JN38VO*

----------


## LY3QN-Jurijus

""       1,6 - 3,0   25,0 - 29,0 .     ,    .           .  :
http://www.w8ji.com/ndb%20beacon%20f...%20beacons.htm
http://www.qsl.net/n2sln/driftnetbeacons.html
http://www.cvni.net/radio/nsnl/nsnl117/nsnl117util.html
http://www.g4ifb.com/html/dxing.html

----------

